# Dog Smell



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Does any of your dogs have that "dog" smell. And if they did how did you handle it. My hubby is picking up the Dog smell from Piper. I don't pick it up as much. I know we can't really wash her more then once an month.

I have her on a combo of wet/raw food. Could that be what is causing the smell? Also we she goes out for her potty time the grass has been wet and the water sticks to her legs and belly.

I may switch her to grain from kibble for a couple of weeks. To see if that changes things. That wasn't my plan as I wanted her on raw/wet food. But if it helps with the smell I may have to do that.

Looking for ideals.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

When we brought Tilly home at 9 weeks old, she smelt doggy from the breeders as they had quite a lot of dogs. We gave her a bath and washed her collar that she had worn while she was there and that pretty much sorted it out.

Maybe worth checking if it is her that smells or maybe her collar, toys or bedding?

I also got some nice smelling puppy fur mousse that was like a leave in shampoo to use on dry fur. It made her smell lovely  I only used it maybe once a week or when I thought she smelt a bit.

I love puppy smell! Xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have never smelt at all and I have always thought it was because of their raw wet diet. (Excluding of course Bonnie when she rolls in fox poo!)

Actually Kim I bathed them once a fortnight at Piper's age, they werent quite so good at keeping them selves clean when they were small. I didn't use soap just rinsed them in the bath then gave them a good blast with the hair dryer which they hated at first and now they fight over who goes first with it!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think our house smells like we have a dog now that we've got our puppy, but I quite like it because it's our dog :ilmc:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> I think our house smells like we have a dog now that we've got our puppy, but I quite like it because it's our dog :ilmc:


I found that puppies have a puppy smell.once that is gone, I have never smelled my dogs. It is one of my favorite things about them. We had a hound before now they smell like a dog! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

definitely get the doggy smell when he is damp but not otherwise, i think there are a few puppy sprays on the market that you can give them a quick spritz with occasionally.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember when we brought Lucy home she smelt of "puppy" for quite a while. This was inspite of the breeder bathing her prior to us bringing her home. It just decreased as she got a bit older. I'm afraid I can''t recall at what age, but it was a few weeks after. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I found that puppies have a puppy smell.once that is gone, I have never smelled my dogs. It is one of my favorite things about them. We had a hound before now they smell like a dog!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I think it is a puppy smell that we have. When I put his blanket in his car carrier the other day I thought it smelled quite nice!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Yes I think it is a puppy smell that we have. When I put his blanket in his car carrier the other day I thought it smelled quite nice!


Haha I am not a fan of the puppy smell. To me they always smell like they just weed on themselves  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Haha I am not a fan of the puppy smell. To me they always smell like they just weed on themselves
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha, mine doesn't smell like that. I'm not sure how I would describe it though!

I need to get myself one of these Pita Pata things you all have...


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I know its not from anything the breeder gave her. As the collar and leash I bought her. And she didn't come with any blankets. The breeder did give her a bath and put some lotion on her. But have washed her since then. 

I did get some Oat Meal shampoo and just gave her a bath. She smell good now, we will see how long that lasted. 

How long did the Puppy "smell" lasted? 

I wonder if I get her on a completely raw diet will the change the smell?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All dogs smell, some stink! Some smell nice, some just stink! 
Ralph and ruby are not the freshest smelling when wet.
When we got ralph, he stunk! Like a skunk!!
The top of his head was very pongy, ( like donna said, puppy wee lol) I bought a puppy fresh spray for him.
Ruby was delicious!! Bathed, clipped, & smelling gorgeous when we got her.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i do believe that poo's have a smell all there own any way. i have never smelled any other dog that smelled like a poo.and it is a great smell .ginger smells but it is a good smell .maybe it is just me but i like the smell of ginger it is nice


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just had a good smell of George!! no doggie smell there!! I use to love his puppy smell except when he was a bit piddly on his legs x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I miss puppy smell.  now when they play in the damp grass they are a bit stinky but quickly goes away after I brush or my nose just can't smell them anymore.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I loved puppy smell and everyone loved her puppy breath Now she doesn't really smell except for her paws they have like a dusty/corn chip smell hard to explain


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno used to smell really bad when he was a puppy. He may still smell the same & I've just got used to it?! His ears smell a lot though - greasy waxy smell which is difficult to get clean unless I sneak up on him when he's asleep! I do still bath him once a week though - because he is so dark it's impossible to tell how dirty he is so I'd rather be sure hes nice & fresh. He does stink when wet & also his bedding needs washing quite often as that starts to smell a lot


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well try a Oat Meal shampoo and seems to work. And hubby likes the smell. So we will see in a few days and see how that goes...


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you sure the smell is not coming from the ears? That is the only smelly part  on Stela and I try to clean them as often as I can. I recently bought some ear cleaning wipes that work really great.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie used to smell puppy, I forget when it went. It was recommended to me that I wash her in Baby Shampoo whilst the puppy fur was present.

I was also told that raw feeding makes for a low odour. Oddly enough she was smelling a bit doggie this weekend, but then I realised that she'd been grazing on all sorts of food as everyone was giving her treats and titbits. I stopped it immediately and already her 'odour' has returned to normal.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie is on a totally raw diet except for treats and she doesn't smell.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kim ,make sure it is not her ears. when i got ginger she had like an infection in her ears. and the vet gave me some ear wash and drops for her and that did the trick the smell went away, and i keep her ears supper clean now and they don't smell ok stick your noes right in her ear and sniff ,it might be that ok


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> kim ,make sure it is not her ears. when i got ginger she had like an infection in her ears. and the vet gave me some ear wash and drops for her and that did the trick the smell went away, and i keep her ears supper clean now and they don't smell ok stick your noes right in her ear and sniff ,it might be that ok


I tried the shampoo seemed to do the trick.. Will ask about the ears and the smell with the vet. She comes out on the 9th to give Piper her 3rd set of shots...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the smell of puppy.. It's like sweet popcorn! Neither of my girls stink.. Lola doesn't have a smell and Nina smells delicious.. Puppy popcorn. I love it. Sometimes they smell of fabric softener after their bedding has been washed, that's nice too!


----------

